# Huge Leaves and frost. New pictures



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I acquired a tree sapling about 3 years ago. It was given to me just for digging it out of a flower bed. The house where I got it had two large one in the front yard. It is very unique in that as the tree gets bigger the leaves get smaller. However it has very large leaves even when full grown. On this years growth, the leaves where about 2 feet across. Here is a dried up one like my back yard is full of. As you can see one lobe of this one is folded down. I have no idea what kind of tree this is, but it is neat. The bark is a smooth green color and even the bare tree is pretty.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I took this picture from my kitchen window showing the frost on tree protector fence wire. The sun had just come up and was shining into the camera and the window, so the picture is not the best and there is some window reflection in the picture. Actually some of the frost had melted before I could get the camera. When I first saw the frost with the sun on it, the fence wire looked like white rings around the trunk. The green tree trunk in the back ground is the tree that the giant leaves are from. See the second picture for one of the giant leaves when still on the tree. Notice the damage on the tree with fence wire on side. It is the tree that I did not think would live because a porcupine had girded the trunk all but 2 inches a few years ago. The third picture is old porcupine when he was in the tree just before I caught him. I like the simple things of life, don’t you? Tex-Shooter


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I acquired a tree sapling about 3 years ago. It was given to me just for digging it out of a flower bed. The house where I got it had two large one in the front yard. It is very unique in that as the tree gets bigger the leaves get smaller. However it has very large leaves even when full grown. On this years growth, the leaves where about 2 feet across. Here is a dried up one like my back yard is full of. As you can see one lobe of this one is folded down. I have no idea what kind of tree this is, but it is neat. The bark is a smooth green color and even the bare tree is pretty.


Liriodendron tulipifera ?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have no idea Grey Owl. By the way my given Indian name is "Crow Foot" One of my good friends is John Henry, the John Henry that writes history articles and does Indian research, but not the Steel driving legend. He is also the one that found the old Tippecanoe fort. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

everything is bigger in Texas!


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello Bill!

Your indian name remembers me about "Sitting Bull".

I don't know your friend's writings, I 'll look on the web...

PS. I've seen the B/W photo of the old "lodge" on your profile. Nice pic. I love taking pics of these when I walk trough the landscape.

Have a nice day.


----------

